# Hahne & Co. Newark N.J.?



## Wheelah23 (Aug 26, 2011)

I dug this jar today, and from what I've seen, it's a good one. Very good. Luckily it has no damage at all, and isn't even sick. Just some dirt and stubborn rust I'm sure I could remove with some chemicals. Smooth lip, aqua, has that same weird mark on the base.

 On one side it's embossed "HAHNE. &. CO./ (star)/ NEWARK. N.J." and the "J" is backwards.

 It's #1 on this guy's want list, so that's probably a good sign!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 26, 2011)

The other side is embossed "MASON'S/ PATENT/ 1858". Anyone want to buy it? [][][][]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 26, 2011)

The base with that little round mark. Unfortunately no lid with this one. I forgot to mention it's a pint size.


----------



## jskirk (Aug 26, 2011)

I think that is a Ball Made jar.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, I've heard it's one of the earlier ones they made? Hahne & Co. was a department store in Newark, so I wonder what was in it.


----------



## madman (Aug 26, 2011)

killer jar! i think id keep that connor!


----------



## xxfollyxx (Aug 26, 2011)

That's pretty sweet, what are you looking to get for it?


----------



## lexdigger (Aug 27, 2011)

Saw where one with the lid sold on ebay in June for 75 bucks. I would have thought it was worth more if I dug it, but I always think that! LOL It's actually a newer jar than the other two you dug. More of the Ball era and on the tail end of the Patent 1858's.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 27, 2011)

> Hahne & Co. was a department store in Newark


 
 Hey Connor,

 Looks like it was a heck'a good store, too. Nice digging!











 "Hahne and Company was founded in 1858 by Julius Hahne. The first store was a specialty store and later grew into an up-scale department store known for catering to the carriage trade and for friendly service.

 In 1906 a new store was built on Broad Street in downtown Newark. The 441,000 square foot building had four floors plus a basement. An atrium in the center of the building allowed sunlight into all the floors to compensate for the lack of good electrical lighting.)

 To the delight of the children, the basement had a merry-go-round. The Toy department was also located in the basement along with Housewares, Small Electrics, Sporting Goods, Luggage, Televisions, and the Budget Store.

 The store had two restaurants. The Pine Room, a wood paneled fine dining area on the street level, was formal and until the late 1970â€™s had a dress code for patrons.  The Maple Room, located in the basement and offering counter service, appealed to downtown workers. It closed in the 1980â€™s when the basement selling floor was closed.

 In 1929, the company opened the first suburban store in Montclair, New Jersey. Later, suburban stores were opened in Westfield, Livingston, Monmouth, Quaker Bridge, Woodbridge, and Rockaway.

 Hahne and Company was a founding member of Associated Dry Goods when the company formed in 1916. Other founding members included: H.B. Clafin & Co (NYC), Lord & Taylor (NYC), Stewart & Co (Baltimore), Henegerâ€™s (Buffalo), and J.N. Adam & Co. (Buffalo). This grouping of companies helped each division secure needed financing and also helped combine buying power.

 What happened????" From.






 2002




From.


----------



## dygger60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Great jar.....and yes  Ball Brothers made....there is several variations of the Hahne jar....the ones that I have sold have all gone for over $100...

      A real tough jar to get in this variation is an embossed star on the base.....

      There is also a quart variation...the really gets some money.......

      Again, great find.....


       David


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  dygger60
> 
> Great jar.....and yes  Ball Brothers made....there is several variations of the Hahne jar....the ones that I have sold have all gone for over $100...
> 
> ...


 
 $100! Gee willikers! Hopefully there's more where that came from.


----------



## creeper71 (Aug 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 good lord Conner, thought you said this dump was already dug??? lol I guesss who dug it before had no clue what to look for...


----------



## Picklejar (Aug 27, 2011)

Really nice jar, try some Bkf and steel wool on the rust, I have had some recent success with this combo. Let me know if any Hero jars start appearing! --Joe


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Some of it was dug. The dump is so huge, that now I've finally found a part that wasn't dug, and that's where all the good finds have come from. I think I'll clean the bottle better tomorrow, and post a better picture of it.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok... Just one last question... []

 If I wanted to keep this jar, what kind of lid do I need for it? And did it take an insert? Anybody have the lid needed for it? []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 28, 2011)

Here are some better pictures. 

 I'd say it is 99% mint, and better than you could ever hope for in a dump dug bottle. I don't know how this thing stayed underground 100+ years without a scratch. Of the entire surface, inside and out, I estimate 2% shows any sign of being buried, and that's only an incredibly minor stain above the "M" and the last "S" in Mason's. I guess I can get lucky in this dump sometimes: finally a great bottle in great condition! [8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 28, 2011)

other side


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 28, 2011)

The weird texture of the glass (especially the lip) is probably due to the fact that is was made on an early semi automatic Ball machine.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 28, 2011)

The base doesn't have a typical machine scar, I think this mark is peculiar to early Ball made jars.

 So what lid does this take? [&:]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 28, 2011)

Have you tried a standard jar lid on it?


----------



## epackage (Aug 28, 2011)

I love this because of that big freaky backwards J


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Have you tried a standard jar lid on it?


 
 Well, the problem is, I don't even know what that is... [8D][:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 28, 2011)

Houston, we have a problem... [&:]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 28, 2011)

The regular zinc lids.. the middle one is a midget, the others are standard size..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 28, 2011)

Problem #2...

 I didn't have a single jar (or lid therefore) until two days ago when I dug these three... [][][:-]


----------



## junkyard jack (Aug 28, 2011)

That's a very nice jar


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hopefully I'll dig a friend for it later today...

 Or maybe a lid [:-]


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Connor,

 While looking for something else, again, I found the "List of Highest valued Ball jars" & this description:

 "Ball Mason's N. Patent Nov. 30th 1858 (reverse: Hahne. &. Co. Newark. N.J. (only five or six known jars and that jar has probably the most prolific embossing of any early Ball jar) " From.

 Geeze, I can remember when you didn't have a lid, and now you've got a box full. Anyhow, not being a jarhead, I can't quite grasp the whole "N Patent" thing. Do you even still have this jar? Is it an "N Patent?"


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 4, 2012)

I ain't got a clue if it's an "N patent". No idea what that is... I ain't a jar guy either.

 I sold the jar for a decent price on eBay recently. It will have financed some of my purchases at tomorrow's show...


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 4, 2012)

> I ain't got a clue if it's an "N patent". No idea what that is... I ain't a jar guy either.


 
 Hey Connor,

 What a teachable moment we have here. Will one of our jar guys do some 'splaining on us?


----------



## coreya (Feb 4, 2012)

The "Ball (script) Mason's N Patent Nov 30th 1858" (on front) with "Hahne & Co Newark N.J" around a star would be Red Book # 264 made by Ball Bros Glass Mfg Co. Muncie, Indiana (also listed as # 302-1 in The Fruit Jar Works Vol. 1) Circa 1890's for Hahne & Co.
 The N was placed below the script ball and above the Patent. No idea why other than as a means of differentiation between batches. 
 Hope that helps and BTW red book 9 lists it as Qt at 1250-1750
 Perhaps one of the Ubber collectors here has one and can provide a pic. [][][]


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Corey,

 Thanks for that. You mean like this one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "Ball N 1858!

 Another extremely nice jar from Rick. An aqua Ball MASON'S N PATENT NOV. 30TH 1858 with very good embossing.This is a tough jar to find and even tougher with good embossing as this jar shows." From.

 Sometimes ya gots to seek them Ã¼ber guys out...


----------



## coreya (Feb 4, 2012)

Surfaceone, If that has the "Hahne & Co Newark N.J" around the star on the reverse side that would be the one. Still a nice jar even without it.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  coreya
> 
> Surfaceone, If that has the "Hahne & Co Newark N.J" around the star on the reverse side that would be the one. Still a nice jar even without it.


 
 Hey Corey,

 But, it doesn't have Hahne & Co., at all. I was trying to find the "N" in "N Patent," cuz those Ã¼ber guys are ignoring this entirely. Unless, you, Corey, are an Ã¼ber guy, just messing with us clueless guys. [8D]


----------



## coreya (Feb 4, 2012)

The only thing I know about this series of jars is that Ball corp or whoever owned them at that time made a whole series of jars A to Z and numbered 1 to 490 in the masons patent and these molds were reused over and over by whoever owned them with the Ball Corp making the Hahne & Co jars using that particular mold. Why they did a lettererd or numbered series is above my paygrade.[][] I wish I had this quality of jar!!!
 Here is a link to a picture of the hahne jar. Hahne & CO


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 4, 2012)

From.

 Thanks Corey,

 That's a great looking jar. Now, I'm just supposing, looking for some guidance, that the Ball / Mason N Natent Hahne pictured above is a slightly earlier model than Connor's former Mason's No N Hahne & Co. 

 I associated the sloping shouldered types with or without ground rims to be the older form. Yes? Connor's was sporting a more rectangular profile, I thought.


----------



## coreya (Feb 4, 2012)

That would be correct the one shown in the first post of this disscussion is an #1163 pint made by the ball corp a little later than the #264 quart shown above but not by much, no more than a couple years perhaps as much as 10 years so late 1890's to early 1900's. Many of these various forms of jars overlap in production as these companys wanted to produce as many as they could so every machine or person was worked like dogs and nothing was wasted.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Corey,

 You're Ã¼ber + for helping to educate the clueless. Thanks for the tune up.


----------



## dygger60 (Feb 5, 2012)

Now I would LOVE to get an example of that jar pictured above..and aquired mold N patent with Hahne reverse...woof....

      Better have some deep pockets for that jar...nice....very very nice.

      David


----------

